# Trimming fur between paws?



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone, well my question is about the fur that grows between the toes...has anyone tried trimming this themselves or is my best bet to take him to a groomer to get them trimmed?


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

I just bring my pup to the groomer once a month, which takes care of nail trimming, and any fur trimming she needs (like in between toes and around her bum so she can stay clean back there) Then I just concentrate on brushing her 2-3 times a week. I would be too afraid of my dog flinching and me snipping her by accident. But if you are braver than me (lol) than you can always give it a shot. I just prefer to leave it up to the professionals.

By the way, where did you get your puppy?


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

LittleMoonRabbit said:


> I just bring my pup to the groomer once a month, which takes care of nail trimming, and any fur trimming she needs (like in between toes and around her bum so she can stay clean back there) Then I just concentrate on brushing her 2-3 times a week. I would be too afraid of my dog flinching and me snipping her by accident. But if you are braver than me (lol) than you can always give it a shot. I just prefer to leave it up to the professionals.
> 
> By the way, where did you get your puppy?



thanks...yea i might just take him to a groomer...im scared that he'll move to much and i hurt him so ill leave it to the professionals lol..

we actually got him from my boyfriend's cousin..see his cousin was supposed to give bailey to his mom but the dad didnt want him..so we offered to keep him until they found a new home..but we got attached and decided to keep him for good..his cousin says he got it from a breeder but i don't think he was a legit breeder because he gave no paperwork or anything..so we took him in..now he is part of our family now


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Unless you can train your puppy to be still while cleaning out the pads, you're better off letting a groomer do it. Scissor can be tricky, and the best way is with clippers with at least a #10 blade (I have always used a #30). Poms are supposed to have "cat-like" feet, so the hair removal is necessary to maintain that appearance.


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

doggone6 said:


> Unless you can train your puppy to be still while cleaning out the pads, you're better off letting a groomer do it. Scissor can be tricky, and the best way is with clippers with at least a #10 blade (I have always used a #30). Poms are supposed to have "cat-like" feet, so the hair removal is necessary to maintain that appearance.


i think my best bet is to take him to a groomer and let them handle it..bailey can never sit still for too long so i wouldn't try it myself lol


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Since we do all the grooming on our dogs we trim the fur ourselves. First you have to train them to let you touch their feet. so we play with their feet, and mouth, and ears while they are sitting with us. Then we are able to groom them without trouble. 

When I first started cutting the fur betweenthe pads I didn't get too detailed and used a little rounded tip scissor. Now they have little trimmers that you really can't hurt them with. They are about an inch wide and do a great job between the pads. 

I think cutting their nails is much harder to do. But if you are taking them to the groomer anyway then I'd let the groomer do the whole job.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm just now 3/4 of the way around my Saint. He gets some mean buildup in between the toes. He lets me mess with his feet anyways so it's never been an issue besides my laziness. I use _very_ sharp scissors, and only trim with the last 1/8 inch of the tip. Takes me about 20 minutes per foot, but oh well.


----------



## Bailizzle812 (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks guys for your suggestions and opinions...for now we are going to take him to the groomer to get it done...but we'll start playing around with his legs until he gets comfortable enough to have us touching them to see if we can do it ourselves..if not then we'll just keep taking him to the groomer..thanks again


----------



## HoundedByHounds (Aug 17, 2007)

I do feet...I use a tidbit trimmer and I just DO the feet...it's simply something my hounds get used to. I put them on the table...in the noose and do nail and feet.

It's very easy with a Tidbit trimmer to get inside the pads and toes.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use my cordless Wahl Arco Moser trimmer. I have Poodles, so their feet are shaved, and all hair removed between their toes, and between pads. You might want to first have your groomer show you how.


----------

